# Pic of the Tokina 100mm f2.8  macro......



## jake337 (Feb 4, 2012)

Taken with the newly acquired Nikkor 300mm f4.5 AIS!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## jake337 (Feb 4, 2012)

I still haven't decided yet.  I have 30 days.  I may try another lens out next week then decide at the end of the month.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 4, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> Taken with the newly acquired Nikkor 300mm f4.5 AIS!



That hood is huge!
I think that's the same lens I just bought!


----------



## Tony S (Feb 4, 2012)

There's a whole bunch of white paint missing...


----------



## jake337 (Feb 4, 2012)

Tony S said:


> There's a whole bunch of white paint missing...


Huh?  From where?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 4, 2012)

MTVision said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is!!!!!   and yes... large hood! You don't really need to use the  hood most of the time though, as the objective lens is inset pretty  deeply and is well protected. The way the did the inside of the barrel  minimizes light bounce also. I only use the hood when I have a light  source (flash and softbox) that might extend past the end of the lens..


----------



## jake337 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm loving how you can shoot straight into the sun with this lens....


----------



## Tony S (Feb 5, 2012)

> Huh? From where?



  From the whole lens...  lol  It's not a Canon


----------



## jake337 (Feb 5, 2012)

Tony S said:


> > Huh? From where?
> 
> 
> From the whole lens...  lol  It's not a Canon


Oh yeah.......


----------

